# Not working ethernet connection in installation

## Zenwalk

Hi all!

I am installing Gentoo as it is writed in the handbook. After going into chroot to download Kernel i have lost Internet Connection. I tried to reinstall Gentoo 2 times and i allways have the same trouble.

I need help.

P.S.

Sorry for bad english.

----------

## Zenwalk

Also you can help me in Russian or Czech.

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Networking & Security to Russian. Sorry for my bad Russian.  :Smile:  If you have a good network before chrooting, then you probably missed the step of

```
cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc
```

- John

----------

## Zenwalk

John R. Graham thank's John it help.  :Very Happy: 

----------

